# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Полиглоты  - Вымыслы ?

## Valda

На последний время интересуюсь в полиглоты - люди которые знают много языков. В youtube есть такие которые знают 7+ языков.  
Но честно говоря я думаю что у них нет такого хорошего владения разнообразных языков (кроме два или три которые изучали в школе, по необходимости). Они снимают много клипов как учить языки, но когда они снимают клип как они ГОВОРЯТ, как это разочаровывающе...  -> Акцент не очень, и то и дело является ошибки. *Это совсем не впечатляющее*. Впечатляющее для тех которые ничего не знают (или мало знают)  -может быть, но для людей которые много времени изучают конкретный язык, ОДИН ЯЗЫК, русский язык в этом отношении, как я, а потом прешёл тот чувак, утверждая что знает 12 языков, и НЕ может говорить бегло на них, заикается, остановит, с всякими речевыми недостатками .... Ну и что ж!  это просто разрушает иллюзии. Это Взяло мне много времени прежде того, что чувствовала себя хватает уютно чтобы оправданно утверждать "я знаю русский". Но даже когда я скажу, "я знаю русский", я должна добавлять "более или менее / так себя".  
Как им не стыдно? 
А что вы думаете на этих полиглоты в youtube? впечатляющие, или нет?

----------


## Inego

В изучении языков есть простая истина. Чем больше времени тратишь на язык, тем лучше его знаешь. А время у каждого из нас ограниченно. Можно потратить семь лет и превосходно выучить один язык, или поверхностно познакомиться с семью языками. Вряд ли такой человек может называться полиглотом.
А чтобы превосходно выучить несколько языков — для этого нужно столько времени, сколько нет ни у одного работающего или учащегося в вузе человека.
Аристократы прошлого, которым не нужно было заботиться о деньгах и у которых была масса свободного времени, могли себе позволить стать настоящими полиглотами. Но не все это делали  ::

----------


## kib

> На последний время интересуюсь в полиглоты - люди которые знают много языков. *На днях заинтересовалась полиглотами - людьми, которые знают много языков* В youtube есть такие, которые знают 7+ языков.  
> Но, честно говоря, я думаю, что у них нет такого хорошего владения разнообразными *разными* язык*ами* (кроме дв*ух* или тр*ех*, которые изучали в школе, по необходимости). Они снимают много клипов, как учить языки, но когда они снимают клип *в этих клипах* как они ГОВОРЯТ *плохо* как это разочаровывающе...  -> Акцент не очень сильный *(акцент - это ведь недостаток)*, и то и дело является  *разные* ошибки. *Это совсем не впечатляющее не убедительно*. Впечатляющее для тех *Впечатляет тех, кто* которые ничего не знают (или мало знают)  - может быть, но для людей, которые много времени изучают конкретный язык, ОДИН ЯЗЫК, русский язык в этом отношении, как я, а потом прешёл тот чувак, утвержда*ющий,* что знает 12 языков, и НЕ может говорить бегло на них, заикается, остан*авливается*, с*о* всякими речевыми недостатками .... Ну и что ж!  это просто разрушает иллюзии *Да это просто нечестно! (разрушать иллюзии - хороше дело в русском)*. Это Взяло мне *Мне потребовалось* много времени прежде того *чем*, я *по*чувствовала, *что* себя хватает уютно чтобы оправданно *могу* утверждать "я знаю русский". Но даже когда я скажу, "я знаю русский", я должна добавлять "более или менее / так себя".  
> Как им не стыдно? 
> А что вы думаете на  *об* этих полиглот*ах* в youtube? Впечатляющие, или нет?

 +++

----------


## Inego

kib, Вы когда-нибудь слышали о www.correctmytext.com?

----------


## kib

Называй меня "ты", ага? Да, как-то я бывал на том сайте. Ты хочешь сказать, мне не стоит исправлять поправлять посты людей на этом форуме? Пусть обращаются на тот сайт?

----------


## Valda

> Называй меня "ты", ага? Да, как-то я бывал на том сайте. Ты хочешь сказать, мне не стоит исправлять поправлять посты людей на этом форуме? Пусть обращаются на тот сайт?

 ЛОЛ 
Кажется я не достаточно важная чтоб заслужить перевод кого-нибудь  ::

----------


## Valda

> но когда они снимают клип в этих клипах как они ГОВОРЯТ плохо

 Я думаю что ты неправильно понимал меня, или может быть я не была хватает тщательная. Вот так: Они говорят хорошо когда говоря КАК УЧИТЬ язык, но они говорят плохо когда снимают клипы, демонстрировавши как они действительно говорят в этих языках, которые они как сильно утверждают что могут говорить.

----------


## kib

> Я думаю, что ты неправильно понимал _понял_ меня, или, может быть, я не была хватает тщательная _не была достаточно точной_. Вот так _вот что я хотела сказать_: Они говорят хорошо когда говоря КАК УЧИТЬ язык _они говорят правильно о том, как надо учить языки_, _но сама их речь в этих клипах, где они демонстрируют свое владение языками, знаниями которых они так хвастаются, плохая_. как они действительно говорят в этих языках, которые они как сильно утверждают что могут говорить.

 А я это и имел в виду. Да, мое предложение может нести и другой смысл, но контекст этого не допускает. Кстати, там небольшая ошибка. Должно быть "но когда они снимают клипы, в этих клипах они говорят плохо". "Как" было лишнее. Как варианты: "говорят безграмотно и/или с акцентом", "в их речи куча ошибок/недостатков".  
VALDA! DON'T READ FURTHER TILL YOU'VE READ THE RUSSAIN TEXT  ::    
Translation:  That's exactly what I meant. And yeah, that sentence of mine CAN mean some other things, but not in this context.

----------


## Inego

> Называй меня "ты", ага? Да, как-то я бывал на том сайте. Ты хочешь сказать, мне не стоит исправлять поправлять посты людей на этом форуме? Пусть обращаются на тот сайт?

 Нет, просто обсуждение и исправление ошибок отвлекает от основной темы беседы.

----------


## Inego

Кстати, Валда, Вы видели вот этого паренька? Он чертовски талантлив. Говорит, а не читает по бумажке. А как он учит — особо не распространяется. "Учителя, книжки", — вот и вся методика.

----------


## Lampada

> Кстати, Валда, Вы видели вот этого паренька? Он чертовски талантлив. Говорит, а не читает по бумажке. А как он учит — особо не распространяется. "Учителя, книжки", — вот и вся методика.

 Повидимому, он бы не смог изложить, как это у него получается.  Ни один гений не может объяснить свой дар.  Вот из статьи в NYT:  "..._One theory is that a spike in testosterone levels in the womb can increase a brain’s asymmetry, creating a greater incidence of left-handedness, autoimmune disorders, learning disorders, homosexuality and talents in art, music and languages. ..."_

----------


## Valda

> Кстати, Валда, Вы видели вот этого паренька? Он чертовски талантлив. Говорит, а не читает по бумажке. А как он учит — особо не распространяется. "Учителя, книжки", — вот и вся методика.

 Да, я видела его. Даже оставила комментарий о его грамматических ошибках в Иврите.   

> Нет, просто обсуждение и исправление ошибок отвлекает от основной темы беседы.

 Вы правы. Я часто, перед тем как посылаю такое сообщение, прошу своих друзей проверить его, чтобы не отвлекаться от темы разговора. Несмотря на это, я очень ценю то, что Киб заметил мои ошибки и поправил меня.  ::   
Что касается темы, я немного завидую этим хвастунам (полиглотов), мне даже жаль что  я не начала изучать иностранный язык когда была маленькой. Но все же, я думаю что много денег нет, кроме того, если они знают как продавать себя, потому что другие преимущества есть только если они международные коммерсанты (коммивояжеры?) или учащенные путешественники. Я ни то, ни другое

----------


## Inego

> Но все же, я думаю что много денег нет

 Это точно. На знании иностранных языков много не заработаешь, даже при самом удачном стечении обстоятельств.
Так что (для меня, по крайней мере) иностранные языки — это часть общего культурного уровня человека или просто хобби. Не больше.

----------


## Yulia65

> На последний время интересуюсь в полиглоты - люди которые знают много языков. В youtube есть такие которые знают 7+.... Акцент не очень, и то и дело является ошибки. *Это совсем не впечатляющее*... 
> А что вы думаете на этих полиглоты в youtube? впечатляющие, или нет?

 Тут однозначный ответ не дашь. Я думаю, что нам стОит быть осторожными при оценке чьей-то мотивации и цели.  
Если человек хочет изучать языки и делает капиталовложение времени и сил в учебный процесс, то его старания в любом случае достойны одобрения.  А если человек по незрелости и нескромности хвастается или хочет привлечь к себе внимание своими достижениями, ну что же... На чужой роток не накинешь платок. 
И потом, что значит "владеет семью и более языками"? Уровни владения языком и речевые навыки ведь разные могут быть. бывают гении, но большинство людей хорошо владеют, пожалуй, не более чем двумя-тремя языками.

----------


## Valda

> Тут однозначный ответ не дашь. Я думаю, что нам стОит быть осторожными при оценке чьей-то мотивации и цели.

 Если мы всегда будем "осторожными при оценке чьей-то мотивации и цели" так мы никогда не будем беседовать.  ::     

> Если человек хочет изучать языки и делает капиталовложение времени и сил в учебный процесс, то его старания в любом случае достойны одобрения.

 Извини, но я не считаю старания изучать Лождбаного язык или Сомалийсого язык "достойны одобрения", особенно если эти люди просто хотят хвастаться что они "умеют", без достойней причины. Я, с другой стороны, считаю это "пустая трата времени".   

> Если человек хочет изучать языки и делает капиталовложение времени и сил в учебный процесс, то его старания в любом случае достойны одобрения. А если человек по незрелости и нескромности хвастается или хочет привлечь к себе внимание своими достижениями, ну что же... На чужой роток не накинешь платок.

 Я не говорила что они должны замолчать. Вот что я скажу: зачем они это делают? Чтобы производить впечатление. Ладно-- но люди, которые пытаются производить впечатление, подвергаются и критике в том числе, а не только рукоплесканию. Почему только положительные мнения можно говорить? 
Если эта фраза - "На чужой роток не накинешь платок" предназначена для меня, так я скажу ту же фразу для тех, кто пытается замалчивать отрицательные мнения. 
Так у них есть право хвастаться, так у меня есть права положить на них... "своё мнение"  ::   
Еще один момент. Знаете, я могу понять и поклоняюсь людям которые знают 5, 6, даже 7 языков (но только если они понимают их как (или почти как) носитель языка) ! Это достойно восхищения. Но... когда это уже +20 языков, это дурно. Это требует постоянного поддержания. А если они найдут обычную работу, они забудут все эти языки, а потом все эти языки станут " пустой тратой времени". Чем больше языков они знают, тем больше языков что надо поддерживать. человеческой мозг не может содержать в себе такой огромный объём информации успешно, без  постоянного поддержания. Честно, часто, я не поклоняюсь им, мне жаль их. Слишком большая работа по-моему, если их единственная награда, это аплодисменты (если полагаем что и они не делают это для особенной нужда (работа что ли)). Каждый человек может стать полиглотом, просто мы не так нуждаемся в похвале как они.

----------


## Юрка

> Полиглоты - вымысел?

 Просто болтать на нескольких языках могут многие. Самые ходовые фразы, с ошибками. 
Но чтобы знать несколько языков глубоко и хорошо, нужно наверное обладать особым типом памяти. Наверное нужна память такого типа, как у тех людей, которые показывают фокусы, легко запоминая несколько страниц текста или цифр.

----------


## Valda

> Просто болтать на нескольких языках могут многие. Самые ходовые фразы, с ошибками. 
> Но чтобы знать несколько языков глубоко и хорошо, нужно наверное обладать особым типом памяти. Наверное нужна память такого типа, как у тех людей, которые показывают фокусы, легко запоминая несколько страниц текста или цифр.

 Даже если у Вас усовершенствованная память, это все еще мозг, все еще человек.  Проблема в том, что НАСТОЯЩИЕ полиглоты знают 5-9 БЕГЛО. Б-Е-Г-Л-О. Точно как носитель языка. К сожалению, мы живём на мере где наш бестолковый девиз -- "количества над качеством".

----------


## Paul G.

> Наверное нужна память такого типа, как у тех людей, которые показывают фокусы, легко запоминая несколько страниц текста или цифр.

 У этих людей обычная память, ничем особо не примечательная. Просто есть методики, системы по совершенствованию запоминания. Если потратить пару лет на изучение этих методик, то обычный человек сможет показывать такие фокусы as well. Как и обычные фокусы, кстати.

----------


## Seraph

> ... "количества над качеством".

  и стиль над способностью?

----------


## Valda

> и стиль над способностью?

 Да, соответствующее  ::   
Я просто действительно думаю, что люди бросают слово "бегло" слишком беспечно (как этот ребёнок из ссылкы Inego). По утверждению их, я уже говорю "бегло" на русском языке. Задача выполнена.  ::  
"Поддерживать разговоры" и "бегло" - два разные вещи. По-моему, когда человек учит так много языков, они снизились стандарт для того, которые считается "бегло"

----------


## Юрка

> НАСТОЯЩИЕ полиглоты знают 5-9 БЕГЛО. Б-Е-Г-Л-О. Точно как носитель языка.

 Бегло - это быстро, свободно, без затруднений. А также в общих чертах, поверхностно, не останавливаясь на подробностях.
А знать язык как носитель языка - это значит знать глубоко, чувствовать язык, быть способным играть языком, с интересом погружаться в историю языка и т.д. Для этого нужна вся жизнь (и всё равно может не хватить). Вот я носитель русского, но чувствую, что знаю только верхушку языка.

----------


## Lampada

На примере Тима понимаешь, что у него и подобных ему полиглотов, есть дар просто впитывать язык, как это бывает только у детей. Вот такая редкая особенность мозга.  Нельзя такому научиться.  Так же, как никто не выучится быть таким, как Моцарт.

----------


## Valda

> Бегло - это быстро, свободно, без затруднений. А также в общих чертах, поверхностно, не останавливаясь на подробностях.
> А знать язык как носитель языка - это значит знать глубоко, чувствовать язык, быть способным играть языком, с интересом погружаться в историю языка и т.д. Для этого нужна вся жизнь (и всё равно может не хватить). Вот я носитель русского, но чувствую, что знаю только верхушку языка.

  Я знаю человека, который много лет учился ивриту в Израиле. Как оказалось, теперь он знает Иврит лучше меня (а Иврит для меня  - родной). Он думает на Иврите, может выражать свои мысли очень хорошо. Пока что я большую часть времени думаю на английском и не всегда могу найти правильные слова на иврите, как я это делаю на английском.   

> На примере Тима понимаешь, что у него и подобных ему полиглотов, есть дар просто впитывать язык, как это бывает только у детей. Вот такая редкая особенность мозга.  Нельзя такому научиться.  Так же, как никто не выучится быть таким, как Моцарт.

 
...", есть дар просто впитывать язык, как это бывает только у детей"... 
Давайте проведём мысленный эксперимент - Поставим человека (ни знающего ни единого словечка по-китайски) перед телевизором, на котором все передачи транслируются на китайском языке и никаких субтитров. Вы думаете, что через 5 лет он сможет понимать китайский? Я думаю, что он будет знать как сказать "привет" или как сказать "пока", может быть, даже "спасибо." Вообщем он будет знать лишь малое число слов - большинство междометий. Но даже через сто лет, он не сможет не сможет понимать элементарную устную речь.  Дети же не только впитывают всё, что видят, они также с этим взаимодействуют, они говорят, получают объяснения и так далее. Для учебного процесса всегда нужно взаимодействие.

----------


## MarkRWayne

Я провожу много времени на Ютубе, и часто смотрю видео одного пользователя, у которого ник "laoshu505000" на (его зовут Мосес).  Наверняка Валда тоже видела видео от этого человека.  Он изучает 40-50 языков, но знает их на разных уровнях.  У него китайский язык на очень хорошем уровне, потому что он уже больше 10 лет его изучает.  Тем более, у него тайванская жена, и с ней и её родственниками он говорит по-китайски (и на мандаринском наречии, и на тайванском).  А его знания остальных языков значительно ниже.  Он может что-то говорить на этих языках, но это часто фразы, специально выученные для видео на Ютубе.  С этими знаниями он умеет рассказать о себе, о своей семье, и о погоде.  А если он столкнётся с носителями, которые хотят болтать с ним о более "тяжёлой" теме, как политика или философия, он вряд ли сможет понять о чём идёт речь.   
НО, он это всё понимает.  Он сказал, что его цель - это не уметь общаться на всех языках на продвинутом уровне.  Это, конечно, просто нереально.  Его цель - распространить идею, что можно самостоятельно изучать язык и достичь нормального уровня, пока ты ещё "дома" (то есть, в родной стране).  Он говорит, что с самого начала надо найти "ключевые слова" (то есть, приветствия, вопросительные слова, местоимения, вводные слова, союзы, и т.д.) и использовать их во время разговора с носителем.  Во многих его видео он показывает ресурсы (и книги, и ресурсы в интернете) для обучения языка.  У него много подписчиков, но он настаивается на том, что он просто обычный человек, который любит разные языки.  Его видео вызвали много споров, потому что он говорит фразы такие, как "я говорю по-русски, по-арабски, и т.д), когда он знает их только на базовом уровне; из-за этого, многие называют его хвастуном.  Но я считаю, что он добрый человек. 
Есть ещё два человека, который я хочу упомянуть.  Первый - это бывший пользователь "Chezrocksall".  Он тоже изучал много языков, но знал их на очень низком уровне.  Он написал сообщение, вроде "я выучил албанский язык за один час!".  Когда он говорил на любом языке, его было очень трудно понять.  В конце концов он раздражал слишком много людей, и многие стали его троллить.  Потом он удалил свой аккаунт (но он ещё участвует в некоторых форумах). 
Второй - это Зиад Фазах.  Он считает, что он знает больше языков, чем любой другой человек в мире.  А когда его показали по телевидению в Чиле (чтобы проверить его знания), он очень мало мог понять/сказать на этих иностранных языках.  Многие даже смеялись над ним. 
Вообще считаю, что изучать много языков - это не трата времени, если ты действительно хочешь общаться с разными людьми (или, как Мосес, мотивировать других изучать разные языки).  А если ты всё это делаешь, чтобы выпендриваться, это напрасно.

----------


## Medved

*MarkRWayne*
Русский для вас родной язык?
Просто когда я читаю ваши посты, у меня создаётся ощущение шероховатости, чувство что где-то что-то надо подправить.
Прошу прощения, если вдруг обидел, я от чистого сердца, никаких наездов. 
If Russian is not your native language then let me express my admiration of your level of command, it's really amazing.

----------


## Lampada

Добро пожаловать в форум, Марк!

----------


## Valda

> Я провожу много времени на Ютубе, и часто смотрю видео одного пользователя, у которого ник "laoshu505000" на (его зовут Мосес). Наверняка Валда тоже видела видео от этого человека. Он изучает 40-50 языков, но знает их на разных уровнях. У него китайский язык на очень хорошем уровне, потому что он уже больше 10 лет его изучает. Тем более, у него тайванская жена, и с ней и её родственниками он говорит по-китайски (и на мандаринском наречии, и на тайванском). А его знания остальных языков значительно ниже. Он может что-то говорить на этих языках, но это часто фразы, специально выученные для видео на Ютубе. С этими знаниями он умеет рассказать о себе, о своей семье, и о погоде. А если он столкнётся с носителями, которые хотят болтать с ним о более "тяжёлой" теме, как политика или философия, он вряд ли сможет понять о чём идёт речь.  
> НО, он это всё понимает. Он сказал, что его цель - это не уметь общаться на всех языках на продвинутом уровне. Это, конечно, просто нереально. Его цель - распространить идею, что можно самостоятельно изучать язык и достичь нормального уровня, пока ты ещё "дома" (то есть, в родной стране). Он говорит, что с самого начала надо найти "ключевые слова" (то есть, приветствия, вопросительные слова, местоимения, вводные слова, союзы, и т.д.) и использовать их во время разговора с носителем. Во многих его видео он показывает ресурсы (и книги, и ресурсы в интернете) для обучения языка. У него много подписчиков, но он настаивается на том, что он просто обычный человек, который любит разные языки. Его видео вызвали много споров, потому что он говорит фразы такие, как "я говорю по-русски, по-арабски, и т.д), когда он знает их только на базовом уровне; из-за этого, многие называют его хвастуном. Но я считаю, что он добрый человек.

 
Да, я видела "laoshu505000". Он начинал изучать "китайский" потому, что в его окружением были много китайцев. Такая причина я могу понимать. Потому что он даже может добиться преимущества на рынке труда в его соседство. Если ты полиглот с хорошими причинами-- У тебя есть моё почтение. Если ты полиглот чтобы называть себя полиглот... у тебя нет моего почтении. Даже если он ободряет других людей.  
Я и не знаю о этих других.    

> Вообще считаю, что изучать много языков - это не трата времени, если ты действительно хочешь общаться с разными людьми (или, как Мосес, мотивировать других изучать разные языки). А если ты всё это делаешь, чтобы выпендриваться, это напрасно.

 если это просто за легкие беседы, так каждому своё. Но я сама не собираюсь тратить так много времени только чтоб уметь способ пустословить с разными людьми.

----------


## MarkRWayne

> *MarkRWayne*
> Русский для вас родной язык?
> Просто когда я читаю ваши посты, у меня создаётся ощущение шероховатости, чувство что где-то что-то надо подправить.
> Прошу прощения, если вдруг обидел, я от чистого сердца, никаких наездов. 
> If Russian is not your native language then let me express my admiration of your level of command, it's really amazing.

 Нет, у меня русский не родной.  Я американец, который изучает русский примерно 6 лет.
Не было ничего обидного в твоём сообщении!  Если увидишь ошибки, пожалуйста, поправь их!   ::    

> Добро пожаловать в форум, Марк!

 Спасибо!   

> Да, я видела "laoshu505000". Он начинал изучать "китайский" потому, что в его окружением были много китайцев. Такая причина я могу понимать. Потому что он даже может добиться преимущества на рынке труда в его соседство. Если ты полиглот с хорошими причинами-- У тебя есть моё почтение. Если ты полиглот чтобы называть себя полиглот... у тебя нет моего почтении. Даже если он ободряет других людей.

 Ну это всё понятно.  Насчёт китайского, ты права, но он также начал его изучать, потому что он хотел изучать какой-то "экзотический" язык.  То есть, ни испанский, ни французский.

----------


## Yulia65

Quote:  "Если мы всегда будем "осторожными при оценке чьей-то мотивации и цели" так мы никогда не будем беседовать. "
++++++++
Если беседу свести только к критике и выплеску негатива, осуждению - тогда действительно никакой беседы и никакого общения не получится.
,
К счастью, общение - не только обмен отрицательными эмоциями и оценками.

----------


## Yulia65

> Нет, у меня русский не родной.  Я американец, который изучает русский примерно 6 лет.".

  
______
Марк,
Действительно, Ваш уровень владения русским - ПОТРЯСАЮЩИЙ! И богатый вокабуляр, и приличная грамматика, и способность чётко и ясно выражать свои мысли, причём в довольно сложных предложениях. Особое спасибо за корректность и сдержанность Ваших суждений! А изучаете ли Вы ещё какие-либо языки? И почему интерес именно к русскому? 
Добро пожаловать - и дальнейших успехов!

----------


## MarkRWayne

> К счастью, общение - не только обмен отрицательными эмоциями и оценками.

 Нормальное общение должно быть обменом всеим эмоциями - и положительными, и отрицательными.   

> Марк,
> Действительно, Ваш уровень владения русским - ПОТРЯСАЮЩИЙ! И богатый вокабуляр, и приличная грамматика, и способность чётко и ясно выражать свои мысли, причём в довольно сложных предложениях. Особое спасибо за корректность и сдержанность Ваших суждений! А изучаете ли Вы ещё какие-либо языки? И почему интерес именно к русскому? 
> Добро пожаловать - и дальнейших успехов!

 Спасибо, Юлия!  Кроме русского, я изучаю французский и немецкий.  Я раньше ещё изучал арабский, латинский, древнегреческий и казахский.  А только русский я знаю на хорошем уровне; мои знания остальных языков более поверхностные.  Насчёт моего интереса к русскому, это очень длинная история!  Я собираюсь рассказывать об этом, но не хочу отвлекать всех от темы, касающейся полиглотов.  Осенью я буду учиться в докторской программе по русскому языку (наверяка в Университете Индианы).

----------


## Medved

Я провожу много времени на Ютубе, и часто смотрю видео одного  пользователя *с ником* "laoshu505000" на (его зовут Мосес).   Наверняка Валда тоже видела видео от этого человека.  Он изучает 40-50  языков, но знает их на разных уровнях.  У него китайский язык на очень  хорошем уровне, потому что он уже больше 10 лет его изучает.  Тем более,  у него тайван*ь*ская жена, и с ней и её родственниками он говорит  по-китайски (и на мандаринском наречии, и на тайван*ь*ском).  А *уровень его знаний*  остальных языков значительно ниже.  Он может что-то *сказать* на этих  языках, но *часто это* фразы, специально выученные для видео на Ютубе.  С  этими знаниями он *может* рассказать о себе, о своей семье, и о погоде. *Но*  если он столкнётся с носителями, которые *за*хотят *по*болтать с ним о более  "тяжёлой" теме, *такой* как политика или философия, он вряд ли сможет понять о  чём идёт речь.   
НО, он это всё понимает.  Он сказал, что его цель - это не уметь  общаться на всех языках на продвинутом уровне.  Это, конечно, просто  нереально.  Его цель - распространить идею, что можно самостоятельно  изучать язык и достичь нормального уровня, пока ты ещё "дома" (то есть, в  родной стране).  Он говорит, что с самого начала надо найти "ключевые  слова" (то есть, приветствия, вопросительные слова, местоимения, вводные  слова, союзы, и т.д.) и использовать их во время разговора с носителем.   Во многих *своих* видео он показывает ресурсы (и книги, и ресурсы в  интернете) для *из*учения языка.  У него много подписчиков, но он  настаивается на том, что он просто обычный человек, который любит разные  языки.  Его видео вызвали много споров, потому что он говорит фразы  такие, как "я говорю по-русски, по-арабски, и т.д), *в то время как* он знает их  только на базовом уровне; из-за этого, многие называют его хвастуном.   Но я считаю, что он *добрый???* человек. 
Есть ещё два человека, которы*х* я хочу упомянуть.  Первый - это бывший  пользователь "Chezrocksall".  Он тоже изучал много языков, но знал их на  очень низком уровне.  Он написал сообщение, вроде "я выучил албанский  язык за один час!".  Когда он говорил на любом *из этих языков*, его было очень  трудно понять.  В конце концов он *довёл до белого каления* слишком много людей, и  многие стали его троллить.  Потом он удалил свой аккаунт (но он *всё* ещё  участвует в некоторых форумах). 
Второй - это Зиад Фазах.  Он считает, что он знает больше языков, чем  любой другой человек в мире.  А когда его показали по телевидению в Чил*и?*  (чтобы проверить его знания), он очень мало мог понять/сказать на этих  иностранных языках.  Многие даже смеялись над ним. 
Вообще считаю, что изучать много языков - это не трата времени, если ты  действительно хочешь общаться с разными людьми (или, как Мосес,  мотивировать других изучать разные языки).  А если ты всё это делаешь,  чтобы выпендриваться, это напрасно.                          
________________________
Это скорее лексическая правка, чем грамматическая, грамматических ошибок в этом сообщении - раз-два и обчёлся. Просто проанализируй (я вижу ты не против общения на ты) свои *неточности*. Я думаю многое станет понятно. Если останутся вопросы - welcome to the livechat  ::

----------


## MarkRWayne

Спасибо за поправку, Медведь!  Всё понятно.
Мне особенно понравилось выражение "довести (кого-то) до белого каления".  Думаю, что буду часто его употреблять!   ::

----------


## Valda

Марк - Я сама буду рада читать эту длинную историю. Начните новую тему.  ::     

> Quote: "Если мы всегда будем "осторожными при оценке чьей-то мотивации и цели" так мы никогда не будем беседовать. "
> ++++++++
> Если беседу свести только к критике и выплеску негатива, осуждению - тогда действительно никакой беседы и никакого общения не получится.
> ,
> К счастью, общение - не только обмен отрицательными эмоциями и оценками.

 Так Вы - положительная сторона, а я, отрицательная сторона. Вот наша беседа  ::  
Но в общем я с широким кругозором (подтверждается тем фактом, что я русский учу!  ::  ) , если у Вас хороший аргумент.

----------


## it-ogo

> Спасибо, Юлия!  Кроме русского, я изучаю французский и немецкий.  Я раньше ещё изучал арабский, латинский, древнегреческий и казахский. *Но* только русский я знаю на хорошем уровне; мои знания остальных языков более поверхностные.  Насчёт моего интереса к русскому, это очень длинная история!  Я собираюсь расск*аз*ать об этом, но не хочу отвлекать всех от темы, касающейся полиглотов.  Осенью я буду учиться в *аспирантуре* по русскому языку (наверяка в Университете Индианы).

 Союз А, аспекты и специфическая терминология. Джентельменский набор камней преткновения.  ::  
Удачи!

----------


## MarkRWayne

> Союз А, аспекты и специфическая терминология. Джентельменский набор камней преткновения.  
> Удачи!

 Спасибо за поправку!  А слово *аспирантура* относится и к "graduate school", и к "Ph.D"?  Я уже закончил аспирантуру в смысле "graduate school", а в сентябре начну работу над Ph.D.

----------


## Medved

postgraduate school= выпускник 
postgraduate uni = аспирант 
PhD = доктор наук

----------


## it-ogo

аспирантура - a study after graduating a university with a final purpose to obtain a Ph.D. degree. Usually it goes in parallel with research activity. Ideally when you one graduate аспирантура, one should immediately proceed with the obtaining Ph.D. (or any other "D.") degree. But in fact most people need more time after that to complete the research and proceed with the bureaucracy. 
Я достаточно смутно представляю себе, как это происходит в США. 
BTW аналогом западного Ph.D. в странах бывшего СССР считается "кандидат наук". Квалификационный уровень кандидата наук подразумевает способность самостоятельно вести научные исследования. "Доктор наук" - следующее академическое звание, оно подразумевает наличие существенного вклада в науку.  См.

----------


## MarkRWayne

Ит-ого, как мне лучше выразиться, когда хочу рассказать о себе?  Лучше сказать, что я аспирант/учусь в аспирантуре?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Ну это всё понятно.  Насчёт китайского, ты права, но он также начал его изучать, потому что *он хотел изучать какой-то "экзотический" язык*.  То есть, ни испанский, ни французский.

 
Интересно знать, сколько инострнацев начинают изучать русский язык именно потому что буква "Ж" похожа на какую-то паук-менору.)))

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Бегло - это быстро, свободно, без затруднений. А также в общих чертах, поверхностно, не останавливаясь на подробностях.
> А знать язык как носитель языка - это значит знать глубоко, чувствовать язык, быть способным играть языком, с интересом погружаться в историю языка и т.д.

 Одна из моих родственниц уже 18 лет замужем за мужчниой из Йэмена. (Он -- натурализованный гражданин США.) В сегодняшних днях он отлнично владеет английским языком, хотя с арабским акцентом. А когда мы с этим чуваком сначала знакомилися, он с большой застенчивостью говорил на английском. Раз мы с ним разговаривал об Израиле, и было очевидно, что он очень хотел говорить дипломатически и тактично, и особенно не хотел производить впечатление, что он -- шовинист с предвзятыми взглядами против евреев. И к тому же, было очевидно что ему хотелось разобраться, какие у меня мнения об арабах. Но ему было трудно, потому что на английском языке он вообще не умел выражать "нюансы", и без этого вряд ли можно говорить дипломатически. Чтобы ввести лёгкий тон в разговор, я говорю ему в подражении голоса Bugs Bunny (анг.: "I did a Bugs Bunny impression"): _
-- Arabs are da most IN-terestin' people..._ 
Он сразу узнаёт этот фрагмент, смеётся, и откликается с полной цитатой (даже неплохо имитируя голос Bugs Bunny, почти без всякого иностранного акцента): _
-- So I sez to my friend Blanche, "Blanche," I sez, "mon-stahs are da most IN-terestin' people." And now let's dip our little paddies in the wa-wa..._ 
Главное, что он ни в чём не обиделся за моё сравнение арабов с "чудовищами" (ведь данное чудовище в мультике было довольно симпатичным). 
Anyway, the point I'm trying to make in my awkward Russian is that my cousin's husband demonstrated a certain "deep understanding" of the English language (in that he immediately recognized a quote from a 1940s cartoon and also understood the symbolism of the quotation), even though his English was not totally fluent back then.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Кстати, Валда, Вы видели вот этого паренька?

 ЗЫ: Позвольте мне сказать, что этот Тим -- уродец, ошибка природы, _lusus naturae_, и извращение Божьего плана. Mutants walk among us!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> А знать язык как носитель языка - это значит знать глубоко, чувствовать язык, быть способным играть языком,

 Мне очень жаль, что вообще я не способен выдумать оригинальные каламбуры на русском языке. И в самом деле я не способен отличать хитроумный каламбур от глупого. Для меня существует лишь две категории русского каламбура -- понятные и непонятные. А если чудом я понимаю смысл каламбура, то без исключения он мне кажется хитроумным! 
I regret that in general I'm not able to invent original puns in Russian. And, indeed, I can't distinguish a witty pun from a stupid one. For me there exists only two categories of Russian puns -- the ones that I get, and the incomprehensible ones. And if by some miracle I understand the sense of a pun, then it invariably seems very witty to me!

----------


## Lampada

Read! @Yearlyglot.com   _"Read! 
In my last post, I promised to summarize the methods that have proven to work best for me in learning a new language. As I wrote that post, the one thing that stood out most strongly in my mind was actually quite simple:  
Read.  
Read a lot.  
Read everything you can find.  
Don't worry that you won't understand everything because of course you won't understand everything! But you already have the tools to figure out what you don't know... you don't need me to tell you what those are or how they work.   An example - il buio  
I remember when I was learning Italian and I discovered a popular Italian rapper named Caparezza, who's biggest hit song was called Vieni a ballare in Puglia — a very political song about an area of Italy called Puglia.  
The first time I listened to the song, I didn't understand all the words, and I certainly didn't pick up on all of the overtones in which it was written, but I remember hearing this refrain the first time through and feeling that there was something "dark" about it:__Vieni a ballare in Puglia Puglia Puglia 
dove la notte è buia buia buia...__You see, as I worked to learn Italian, one of the things that improved my understanding the most was reading Pinocchio from cover-to-cover in Italian. As I read, I didn't understand everything early on. In early chapters I had to look up a lot of words just to get the point of the story.  
But as I read on, I saw the same words over and over, and I remembered their meaning and their context... and in a later chapter, when I was reading more comfortably without searching out definitions all the time, the story brought Pinocchio through a dark and scary forest. I understood the somber tone of the story, but I encountered a word I had not seen before: il buio.  
Now, when I'm missing a lot of context and things don't make sense, I look things up — sometimes even send whole sentences to Google Translate so I can just understand the point — but when I'm understanding most of what I read (or hear) and only miss a word here and there, I try to figure out that word's meaning from the context. It's more natural. This is, after all, how we learn our native language, isn't it?  
So as I read this chapter about Pinocchio walking through this scary forest, I kept seeing how intimidating il buio was, and wondering to myself, "is il buio a spectre? is il buio a demon?" I kept reading and trying to figure it out, but eventually after several pages I realized that this question was starting to take away from my ability to enjoy the story, so I paused and looked up a translation.  
Il buio is "the darkness".   Context is everything in language learning  
When I heard that Caparezza song for the first time, I didn't understand all of the implications of his lyrics, but I knew that there was something scary about what happens in Puglia after dark. I heard "la notte è buia" (the nights are dark) and I remembered scared little Pinocchio walking fearfully through that forest. There is context behind this word that makes it mean something completely different to me in Italian than it ever would in English. (And I couldn't have gotten that from a flashcard!)  
All of language works that way. We choose our words not just for the meanings defined in dictionaries, but also for the connotations they carry. It would take years of sterile memorization to ever get the same language skill that you could easily acquire just from spending time reading in your target language, seeing how words are chosen, and forcing yourself to infer their connotations."_

----------


## Serge_spb

Вымысел, скорее всего. 
Нет желания сегодня много писать. Вот видео. Посмотрите, сделайте выводы.    
А ведь девушка родом из Украины и, с её слов, постоянно общается с русскоговорящей мамой.
(Не носителям русского: уровень достаточно высокий, но за "свою" не сойдет.) 
Те, кто "знают" по 7 языков - аналогичная история. Даже если практиковали с детства. Один будет опережать другие. Тот, которым буквально живешь, на котором думаешь.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вымысел, скорее всего. 
> Нет желания сегодня много писать. Вот видео. Посмотрите, сделайте выводы.

 Нет, Чебурашка, НЕТ!!! (с) Позабавило.  ::  
Девушку выдают прежде всего нехарактерные для русского интонации и паузы, когда она не может быстро подобрать нужное слово. Все легко исправляется практикой, которой у нее явно недостаточно.
Месяца на 3 отправить ее в Москву, и будет шпрехать - мама не горюй! (Не забыв английского при этом, естественно) 
Но билингвом, мне кажется, быть несравненно проще, чем знать три и более языка. Тем более их разных языковых групп.

----------


## Lampada

*Mоe русскoe приключениe*

----------


## Valda

Это, кстати, известный чувак в кругу полиглотов. У него есть сайт для изучения иностранных языков. Мне нравятся его комментарии, хотя он х**ово говорит на русском

----------


## oldboy

Анекдот: 
А: _Сколькими_ _языками_ _Вы владеете?_
Б: _Тремями._  
P.S.: првильно _тремя_!

----------


## Antonio1986

> На последний время интересуюсь в полиглоты - люди которые знают много языков. В youtube есть такие которые знают 7+ языков.  
> Но честно говоря я думаю что у них нет такого хорошего владения разнообразных языков (кроме два или три которые изучали в школе, по необходимости). Они снимают много клипов как учить языки, но когда они снимают клип как они ГОВОРЯТ, как это разочаровывающе...  -> Акцент не очень, и то и дело является ошибки. *Это совсем не впечатляющее*. Впечатляющее для тех которые ничего не знают (или мало знают)  -может быть, но для людей которые много времени изучают конкретный язык, ОДИН ЯЗЫК, русский язык в этом отношении, как я, а потом прешёл тот чувак, утверждая что знает 12 языков, и НЕ может говорить бегло на них, заикается, остановит, с всякими речевыми недостатками .... Ну и что ж!  это просто разрушает иллюзии. Это Взяло мне много времени прежде того, что чувствовала себя хватает уютно чтобы оправданно утверждать "я знаю русский". Но даже когда я скажу, "я знаю русский", я должна добавлять "более или менее / так себя".  
> Как им не стыдно? 
> А что вы думаете на этих полиглоты в youtube? впечатляющие, или нет?

 У меня есть один партнер в Ливане говорящий по пять иностранных языков (английский, арабский, арменский, греческий и  француский) . Он Армянин и он жил много лет в США, Англии, Греции и сейчас он живет постоянно в Ливане. Его произношение отличное. Впечатляюще в том, что когда он говорит по греческий он редко совершает структурные или грамматические ошибки если даже этот не его родной язык. Он выучил греческий за два года. 
Проблема в том, что он знает очень хорошо как говорит по все эти языка но он не знает как читать или писать. По моему мнение один человек может утверждать что знает один язык когда он знает как *читать, писать и говорить.*

----------


## Valda

Antonio, много людей в прошлом не знали как читать и писать, хотя они были носителями языка своего языка. Я бы сказала, что они ЗНАЛИ свой язык.

----------


## Antonio1986

> Antonio, много людей в прошлом не знали как читать и писать, хотя они были носителями языка своего языка. Я бы сказала, что они ЗНАЛИ свой язык.

 Верно. Но я имел в виду профессиональный термин слова полиглот (кстати это греческое слово). Лично, я ищу работника говорящего по русский, английский и греческий. Есть много греков из Грузии знающих эти три языка, но к сожалению ни одного который буду знать писать, читать и говорить профессионольно (большиство из них не знает писать провильно на русский или не знает говорит и писать правильно на английский). Мое мнение что никто не может выучить "использовать профессионально" больше чем три сложныe языка (когда я говорю сложный я подразумеваю языка в которых склоняются существительные и спрягаются глаголы ) ... только очень талантливые и умные люди ... или просто людй жившие за границы или просто у них родители говорящий на два или три родные языка !

----------


## Serge_spb

> хотя он х**ово говорит на русском

  
Like many russians \europeans don`t understand how f-word is rude...
You probably have no idea how nasty the obscene russian word is...   ::  
It might sound sexy in offline conversation, though. 
Just don`t abuse it. When there is no need.

----------


## Valda

> Верно. Но я имел в виду профессиональный термин слова полиглот (кстати это греческое слово). Лично, я ищу работника говорящего по русский, английский и греческий. Есть много греков из Грузии знающих эти три языка, но к сожалению ни одного который буду знать писать, читать и говорить профессионольно (большиство из них не знает писать провильно на русский или не знает говорит и писать правильно на английский). Мое мнение что никто не может выучить "использовать профессионально" больше чем три сложныe языка (когда я говорю сложный я подразумеваю языка в которых склоняются существительные и спрягаются глаголы ) ... только очень талантливые и умные люди ... или просто людй жившие за границы или просто у них родители говорящий на два или три родные языка !

 Не думаю что в изучение языков надо быть умным. Просто надо имеет страсть.   

> Like many russians \europeans don`t understand how f-word is rude...
> You probably have no idea how nasty the obscene russian word is...   
> It might sound sexy in offline conversation, though. 
> Just don`t abuse it. When there is no need.

 Напоминаю тебе - в этом разделе, мы только говорим на русском.

----------


## Medved

> Напоминаю тебе - в этом разделе, мы только говорим на русском.

 Ну вот и говорите дальше. А* писать* можно и на английском.  :: 
P.S. Это поддёвка по поводу места "только" в предложении.

----------


## Antonio1986

> Не думаю что в изучение языков надо быть умным. Просто надо имеет страсть.

 Я не согласен Valda. Старание и много работы иногда не хватает, когда человек стремится выучить 7 иностранных языков. 
Старание может помочь тебе выучить три языка но никогда семь

----------


## Valda

> Ну вот и говорите дальше. А* писать* можно и на английском. 
> P.S. Это поддёвка по поводу места "только" в предложении.

 Давай не умничай  
Это просто докучливо что люди не обращают внимание на то, что я пишу.    

> Я не согласен Valda. Старание и много работы иногда не хватает, когда человек стремится выучить 7 иностранных языков. 
> Старание может помочь тебе выучить три языка но никогда семь

 Ум помогает во всему, это без сомнения, только в отличие от тебя, я бы не заявила факты так однозначно

----------


## Medved

> Давай не умничай

 Не могу не умничать, уж какой есть  ::  
Не переживай, мне просто скучно и я так развлекаюсь. Не обиделась?

----------


## Valda

Да нет, просто вышла из себя мгновенно  ::  
(хотя если я была модератором все была тут по строже)

----------


## hddscan

> Да нет, просто вышла из себя мгновенно  
> (хотя если я была модератором все была тут по строже)

 тебе пулемет лучше не давать  ::

----------


## oldboy

> он х**ово говорит на русском

  

> Давай не умничай

  

> если я была модератором все была тут по строже

 Челябинские израильские девушки настолько суровы... )))

----------


## Valda

> тебе пулемет лучше не давать

  
Да какой уж пулемет? У меня артиллерийское орудие соединен к телу.

----------


## the_blade

> Челябинские израильские девушки настолько суровы... )))

 Да капец какой то, что рашенский русский язык с иностранками делает... ужс...  ::

----------

